# Calling for Pictures: Oyapock, Regina, Citronella



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

So I know I want one more set of larger frogs and some thumbs. I know what I want with the thumbs, but the Tincs, I can't decide. If any of you have pictures of any of these guys I would love it. Or, if you feel you think your Tinc is superior to the three above, post it and state your claim! Hope to see some great pictures. Thank you everyone!

Wayne


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

No one huh?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

a lot of people into darts with websites have pics, or look in the classifeds for some... i don't have any tincs that are listed there, but i can try and get some of my 3 juvinile cobalts, they are pretty. i'll try and get some pics tomorrow. hopefully someone else will post some pics.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah I have looked around for sure. Just was curious to see what people had I guess. I would be interested in seeing your cobalts though. I need pictures of mine soon.


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

well, i have french guiana cobalt... ill post a few pics ,just to show ya..


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Interesting, now I am starting to think that my guys are french guiana cobalts too., look just like yours. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Heres my F.G. cobalt pair.


















My Oyopoks.


















And one of my all time favs: Azureus.

















Back to back.









Cheers,

C


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Your Oyopoks are beautiful. I love the last picture too, great shot.


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I dont keep very many big frogs but these are some of the collection. Great thing about most of them is they are so gregarious. 

The pictures are a random mix of GO, Regina, Alanis, Az, Bicolor


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow guys, looking great! Thanks.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

FG cobalts differ from Suriname Cobalts in size, and the yellow patterning on a FG is a strong orangey yellow with consistent coloration all over the markings, where in most suri cobalts (unless they are supplimented which most aren't) are yellow on the head and fade to nearly white at the hind legs. The Suris also tend to have more of the yellow patterning, where the FGs have reduced more squiggly lined patterns.

Oyapoks have patterns very similar to Suri cobalts, but white! They are also smaller than Suri cobalts, more around FG cobalt size. Regina/GO are much, much larger (and also much, much more expensiveas they are hard to breed with small clutch sizes).

Citronellas are a favorite of mine... they are big, bold, and bright yellow with gorgeous blue legs. I'd take a nice citronella over a regina any day as a display frog.

FG dwarf cobalt... yellow is washed out... breeder from AZDR









Oyapok... breeder from AZDR









A Brazilian Cobalt... all the color of a citronella in a cobalt package









You gotta ask yourself this... do you feel lucky? Well? Do yah?








I don't remember if they are GOs or Reginas... frogs from Scott Menigoz's/Phrogs-n-Phelsuma collection... they look like the froggy mafia

As much as I like citronellas, I oddly don't seem to have any good pics of any  Not many people around me have had them...


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks KeroKero. I agree with you on the Citronella over the Reginas. It's funny with frogs, I had long thought that a Sip, or an AZ would be my next set of larger frogs, or even just some auratus, and then I saw some neat pictures of Reginas, but ended up hooked on the Citronella. I guess it fits, I tend to buy a lot of yellow orchids too. As far as my Cobalts, I will have to post some pictures. Some of the FGs people post look like mine, and some of the Suris do too. I think some people also mislabel their Cobalts as one or the other. But thanks on your opinion of the Citronella over the Regina. I better get working on that new tank in my room huh?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

ok this is a really dumb question, but how do insert an image? i have read the sticky on beginer forum, but i don't really get it. i have some pics of my cobalts that i would be happy to post, so if anyone could please help me out i would be happy to post them thanks  [/img]


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I really wish I was on my old computer, I have enough pics that would work for comparison... 

Bryan, where are your pics hosted? They have to be hosted online, such as being uploaded into our gallery. Once you upload them, click on the gallery pic to get it as large as the picture is (if they are bigger than a certain size, they are kept small, and you have to click on them to see the full pic). When you've got the pic at full size, right click on it, and choose properties. It should say the image source, given as a URL. Copy the URL. When making a post, press the img button above the text box, it will incert the tag code. Past the URL, without spaces between it and the "tag". Press the img button again, and it will insert the ending tag. I'm on AIM and MSN right now, so you can message me and I can walk you thru it if it doesn't work.


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

well nvm... me and kerokero posted how to do it at the same time


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

thanks kerokero ( and leucofrog). the pics are just on pictures on my desktop right now. how do i upload them onto the gallery? thanks


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I wrote a sticky about this a long while ago... guess it's no longer a sticky as I couldn't find it...

Make sure you are logged in. Click gallery in the menu bar just below the sponsor banners. This takes you to the gallery section were you can check out recently posted picks, some random pics, and get into your gallery. If you have a DB username, you have a gallery.

To access your gallery, click the "my gallery" link in the group of links below the menu bar. This is where you can go to browse thru your gallery, edit pics, upload, download, etc. When you want to link people to your gallery, this is the URL you'd send them. Or, you can skip the browsing of your gallery, and just click the "upload" link to take you to the page where you will upload your pics to your gallery.

On the upload file page, click the "browse" button next to the text boxes under "file uploads" to upload from your computer (The URL upload is when the photo is already on the internet, and you want a copy in your gallery) and go to where you have you file saved on your computer, and select the file and click ok. The path to the file will be in the text box. When you are done selecting the file(s) you wish to upload, click "continue" at the bottom of the screen. The next screen will tell you if it is successful or not... if it is, press the continue button.

This takes you to the file information page... where in your gallery you want it to go, what you want to name it, a description, and keywords. You can set up folders at a later date and move stuff around, but for now click the drop down list for albums and select what is available (the default folder). Give the file a title... either the name of the pic, or label it what type of frog it is so that people viewing your photo thru the gallery page will know what is pictured. The description is not needed, but handy for those flipping thru the gallery... if you did not label the pic with species/morph in the title, I recommend doing it in the descriptions. The keywords section allows for easier searching of photos by giving words that describe the pic... if it's a D. tinc 'Citronella' photo of one feeding... do something like "dendrobates tinc tinctorius citronella feeding".

Click continue. The next page will tell you if it was successful or not. If it was, click continue again! TADAAAAAAAA! All uploaded. You can then use the directions I gave you before for showing the pic in your thread.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

well, when i click "upload file", it says "sorry, there is no album you are allowed to upload" or somthing like that. should i create a file and try again? thanks


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Been a while since I've started a new gallery so I didn't remember if you had a default folder or not.

If you go into the gallery... doesn't really matter what page as long as you're in the gallery and not the forum... below the links you've got 4 buttons... create/order albums, modify albums, my profile, and sort pics. Click the "create/order my albums".

You'll be taken to a new page with a box. In this box you'd have a list of albums... if you had them. Instead, you have to make some. At the bottom of the box you've got up and down arrows, a delete button, and a new button. Click the new button. This will make a "new album" name appear in the box. below the buttons is a text box... the highlighted ablum's name will appear in this box where it can be edited. Change the name, or leave it (you can always change the name at a later date) and click "apply modifications" button down at the bottom of the page. Yes, you're sure you want to do the modifications, but it's nice of it to ask  

Your album is created! Yay! Press the continue button. Your album folder is created, and ready for you to upload pics into 

(now I've got to go back in and delete the folder I just created to remember how to do this... lol)


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

i hope it worked...


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

it works!!! thank you very much KeroKero. i really appreciate it. anyways, those are 2 of my juvinile surinme cobalt tincs.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Success!! Yes, they are definitely Suris, and very cute little buggers to boot! I think Citronellas would be a nice contrast 

Another thing to think about... seems most of the tincs with yellow/orange (tho I don't recommend it with the oyapoks as it might turn their white a weird light yellow) is trying some peprika/naturose supplements if you really want some nice colors. Suris can get some really nice yellow with orange heads!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow really? Thats very interesting, I will have to get some for my guys. Good tip.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I've used some (cheapo) peprika with decent success, and it should work well with the tincs as peprika is more towards oranges and yellows rather than red (like naturose) but that said, shawn's crazy orange GO/Reginas are frogs that get naturose, so naturose being added wouldn't hurt either if you really wanted to see how crazy your frogs could get. Since most tincs aren't supplemented, most aren't anywhere near what they'd look like in the wild, and the supplements help with that. Naturose is a bit pricey, so with a small collection I probably wouldn't bother with it.

Just add some of the powder to the dust you put on the flies until it's a light pink, dust like normal, and that's it


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

KeroKero said:


> Since most tincs aren't supplemented, most aren't anywhere near what they'd look like in the wild, and the supplements help with that.


What do you mean by that, that most aren’t? Do you just mean that most people do not use color-enhancing vitamins?

Shawn has great animals. If they work for him, then I think I will try both.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Most people do not add additional sources for coloration in their diets... it's not really enhancing as much as getting them to achieve full coloration as seen in their WC relatives. It's been well publicized with epipedobates anthonyi (SIs can be a pale red/pink rather than a blood red without it) and pumilio needing them to get full colored, but rarely mentioned about tincs. Most of the tincs have been bred down the line enough that most people have not seen a WC animal, and don't actually know that the the Suris we see today are rather washed out compared to wild! Add some peprika to your dust and see how their color improves to the more orangey-yellow they have in the wild.

The average GO/regina is a pretty impressive frog, but then look at Shawn's. Wow. They also look much closer to WC animals from that region I've seen.


----------



## LucasJ (May 7, 2007)




----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

That top picture is amazing! How do you like these guys Lucas? Are they pretty active? I like the white, don't know why, just neat to have white and black frogs.


----------



## LucasJ (May 7, 2007)

These are my first darts but I absolutely love them. Theres never a time when i look over and they're not out and about. I was mostly attracted to them because their colors are so solid. On the tincs with yellow i don't like how it runs.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah, I am particular with the markings I like too. But great first frogs! I will have to give them more thought.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Here's a cit female!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

That is such a beautiful frog. I think I shall get some...


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... 5&start=30


----------



## mnchartier (May 9, 2005)

My favorite Tinc is the Powder Blue, here are two of mine.


----------

